
MuseScore 3.5 Release - robin_reala
https://musescore.org/en/3.5
======
brudgers
discussion of MuseScore 4, a few weeks ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23525753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23525753)

